

Ask HN: "Why do credit card forms still display detected card type?" - vladig17

Just about all checkout forms display what kind of credit card has been entered (visa, etc.). There doesn&#x27;t seem like there&#x27;s any reason for this, other than it&#x27;s what the form has evolved into.<p>Is there a good reason I&#x27;m missing?
======
jeffmould
I don't think there is really is "general" reason. From a usability
perspective if the user has a Visa and fat-fingers a 5 as the first digit it
can be nice if they see that there may be an error before hitting submit
(although in all honest I don't really pay attention to the icons that
highlight on some forms and still fat finger numbers occasionally).

In a related topic on of my biggest pet peeves with sites is the ones that
force you to choose the credit card type instead of detecting. Very
frustrating to hit submit only to be informed you forgot to select the type of
card you are using. To me there is no logical reason behind that.

~~~
vladig17
Yea agreed for sure, that's just lazy.

It seems like we went from "You have to pick ahead of time"

to "oh wait we can auto detect! but we should still probably show something"

to "why are we showing something at all?"

Or at least, that's where I'm at.

------
karolisd
It adds some feedback to the user saying "I recognize the type of cart you've
entered."

~~~
bediger4000
Wouldn't some other feedback actually be better? If your JavaScript can
calculate the Luhn checksum, and then give a checkmark or something, you've
actually done better than just checking the card number's first few digits.

